# Another FBE Hollow Form



## Dane Fuller (May 20, 2012)

I turned this a couple weeks ago. It's some more of Kevin's FBE. Thanks again, Kevin. It's about 6" wide and 3"or so tall, sanded to 600 and finished with lacquer.

C&C welcome.
[attachment=5726]
[attachment=5727]
[attachment=5728]
[attachment=5729]


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

Such pretty form. Love the vent hole too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2012)

Very nice, it's one of those pieces that has lots to look at. most people are automaticly drawn to the red, but I also see some beautiful quarter sawn speck rays. Cool piece for sure! Well done!


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2012)

That looks great, Dane! The finish looks flawless... I got nervous when I saw how shiny it was 'cause I thought I might see the reflection of your face.


----------



## bench1holio (May 20, 2012)

this is a really cool peice, awsome shape, great colour, well done!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2012)

You guys keep amazing me with these hollow forms-beautiful wood and work.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 20, 2012)

great peice nice


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I worked a long time on the finish. Al Neighbors is teaching me a lot about patience and finishing pieces. I'm learning the techniques, but not the patience....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, guys! I worked a long time on the finish. Al Neighbors is teaching me a lot about patience and finishing pieces. I'm learning the techniques, but not the patience....


Turning the piece is the easy part, then comes the patient sanding, and the equally patient finishing and sanding. The finish is what makes the piece imho, well worth the effort and time though. I always plan like this, 3 -7 coats of an oil poly is three to seven days unless I do one coat in the morning and one coat in the evening if dry enough to sand, water base poly about half that, lacquer I dunno, too flammable for my basement shop, shellac is pretty quick as a base coat before oil poly and can drasticly reduce the number of top coats needed. Shellac has become my best friend with pourus woods.


----------

